# buckboard bacon cure



## bassrat (Sep 3, 2006)

i have some small deer roasts, can I use the buckboard bacon cure on them and cure them according to there instructions, it sure makes great bacon using pork, wonder how it will be with deer.
thanks


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 4, 2006)

hello bassrat 

i have tried to use the buckboard bacon cure on an elk roast and i did not care for it it was different if cooked to long it would dry out it is to lean no fat i will stick to pork from now on this is just my 2 cents you may like it with deer 
salmonclubber


----------



## mrh (Dec 24, 2006)

I used it on a deer loins and it was very good.  Wrapped them in bacon before smoking to keep it from drying out.

Mark


----------

